# Occidental or Diamondback HELP!



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

SparkYZ said:


> Hey guys I'm deciding on a new tool belt, im between the Occidental adjust to fit electricians bags, or the Diamondback Borealis bags.
> 
> I know some of you guys have both, but I can't see the pouch layout from their websites.
> 
> Can you guys give me some pictures of a top view of these bags, so I can see the layout of the pouches/slots/loops etc?


Get the best.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUVQyfX_bLh8LtDEDAMeTCaA&v=S1u3P-d6yDM
This is mine..


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have the Rack-a-Tiers, which is a Diamondback in disguise. It's big, clumsy and uncomfortable. Your tape measure falls out and it feels like your pulling your hammer out of you a$$. Complete waste of money.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

99cents said:


> I have the Rack-a-Tiers, which is a Diamondback in disguise. It's big, clumsy and uncomfortable. Your tape measure falls out and it feels like your pulling your hammer out of you a$$. Complete waste of money.


I think you mean they are gatorback is disguise. I currently have a set of gatorbacks. Diamondback are like $400


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

yep, $412










*99's*: does look a little bulky










*daveEM's*: I'm going to sell this in 4 years. I'll have been in the Electrical trade 50 years. I'm going to ask a lot of money. :thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

daveEM said:


> yep, $412
> 
> 
> *daveEM's*: I'm going to sell this in 4 years. I'll have been in the Electrical trade 50 years. I'm going to ask a lot of money. :thumbup:


That is a nice chair, is it oak?
Does it have a matching coffee table?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

SparkYZ said:


> I think you mean they are gatorback is disguise. I currently have a set of gatorbacks. Diamondback are like $400


Yep, my mistake. The Rack-a-Tiers is a Gatorback and completely sucks.

When I returned to the trade, I dug up the old leather pouch I started with as an apprentice. I load it down with only the tools I need and couldn't think of using anything else.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

99cents said:


> Yep, my mistake. The Rack-a-Tiers is a Gatorback and completely sucks.
> 
> When I returned to the trade, I dug up the old leather pouch I started with as an apprentice. I load it down with only the tools I need and couldn't think of using anything else.


Picture?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> That is a nice chair, is it oak?
> Does it have a matching coffee table?


Maple. Purchased in 1975. 2 Captains, 2 regular type.

It's a kitchenette or breakfast table set. sorta like this...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Picture?


It's just a beat up leather pouch. I don't even know who made it. I had some old leather dude sew some screwdriver loops in it. It will last longer than me.

Sorry, Harry, I'm not going to slog out in the snow to the shop to take a photo of a ragged tool pouch. Not even for you  .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Maple. Purchased in 1975. 2 Captains, 2 regular type.
> 
> It's a kitchenette or breakfast table set. sorta like this...


Will you trade it for an almost new Rack-a-Tiers pouch? Almost new, holds lots of chit, still under warranty...


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

99cents said:


> It's just a beat up leather pouch. I don't even know who made it. I had some old leather dude sew some screwdriver loops in it. It will last longer than me.
> 
> Sorry, Harry, I'm not going to slog out in the snow to the shop to take a photo of a ragged tool pouch. Not even for you  .


Start digging.......:laughing:


----------



## ggrumpy (Sep 30, 2014)

occidental, all day, every day. They last if you take care of them.


----------



## BT Electric (Feb 7, 2014)

I have the Occidental 9596 set with suspenders and they are the best I have ever used. I replaced the hammer holster with their drill holster since I use an impact or drill more than a hammer. 
I don't have any pics but I will see if I can make some this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Will you trade it for an almost new Rack-a-Tiers pouch? Almost new, holds lots of chit, still under warranty...


No. 

It actually looks like one would have to 'turn sideways' to get through a bedroom door. But you're right, it would hold a lot of stuff.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Get the best.....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUVQyfX_bLh8LtDEDAMeTCaA&v=S1u3P-d6yDM
> This is mine..


Didn't they have the same leather on their saddles in that movie Brokeback Mountain?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> No.
> 
> It actually looks like one would have to 'turn sideways' to get through a bedroom door. But you're right, it would hold a lot of stuff.


Yeah, that's a "crab walk" pouch, guaranteed to destroy the place if you used it during finishing work :001_huh: .


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

flyboy said:


> Didn't they have the same leather on their saddles in that movie Brokeback Mountain?


Never seen the movie....:laughing:


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd love to get my hands on an Occidental belt, using Kuny's right now and the pouches always find a way to sag. The Occi. comes with a pretty hefty pricetag up here.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

BT Electric said:


> I have the Occidental 9596 set with suspenders and they are the best I have ever used. I replaced the hammer holster with their drill holster since I use an impact or drill more than a hammer.
> I don't have any pics but I will see if I can make some this weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 9596 is exactly what I was looking at. Please try to get some pictures it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

SparkYZ said:


> The 9596 is exactly what I was looking at. Please try to get some pictures it'd be much appreciated.


Not sure where you're at with this Sparky, but I'm expecting the 9596 I ordered off Amazon to be here likely on Monday. I'll try and get some good pictures of it when it arrives with and without tools in it. 

I share the frustration of the lack of info about this belt. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Here's the pocket layout.


----------



## ggrumpy (Sep 30, 2014)

nice !!


----------

